# Well, I guess I'm gonna become a prepper!



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

While DBF was laid up all week with a bad back, he came up with a plan to build me a nice pantry off the west side of the kitchen. He's feeling better now, and we bought the lumber for it today ...

Guess I'm gonna have to do my part to fill all those shelves.


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

if you don't want to, i am willing for him to come build me a pantry instead!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

so you know you must get a good quality tin foil for your tin foil hat that all good preppers style with? for DBF also, but his should be especially interestingly made.

But seriously - a pantry is a good thing, if for no other reason than last week, or confining weather patterns. Then if worse happens, you're all set.


----------



## backtocolo (May 1, 2012)

There is a lot of inspiration on this site. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

About the only downside to prepping is that you might have something left when you die.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Well, I'm planning to do a lot of canning this year. I like canning anyway, and did it even when I didn't really need to, but now I'm back to homesteading for real, so it's time to get serious about it.

I have Numb's pressure canner here in addition to my old water-bath, plus his 10-tray dehydrator to play with, and mature peach, pear and apple trees to help fill my jars (unfortunately the apricot blossoms got hit by the frost, darn it!). Hopefully we'll have a good garden this year.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Say hello to the evil banned one for me.


----------



## Conhntr (Aug 7, 2010)

Ouch. Dried apricots are the best!!! 

Sound like a plan. Make sure you think through your preps and have it balanced. I.e you dont want 10years of flour and only 2 weeks of heart pills!


----------



## Raymond James (Apr 15, 2013)

Sounds great! You cannot go wrong with growing your own foods. Saves money, good exercise, good for you. 

If you are living in a rural area growing/raising your own may be the only way to afford to live their. So homesteading makes sense. 

On the prepping- Start small, one step at a time and build on it. Starting with the food makes a lot of sense. 

Good Luck.


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

Pantry Pictures!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Elizabeth said:


> Pantry Pictures!!!!!!!!!



Especially after you add your decorative touch to dress them up if you have time.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Well, right now it's just some empty space in the unused part of the house!

We moved out all the junk that had been stored in there last night. (Hey, anyone in the market for about 10,000 old National Geographics?!) ound:

Numb is going to stud in a wall where the stack of lumber is on the right side of the picture. There already is a closet in the opposite end ... I'll keep my empty canning jars and equipment in there, after I give it a good cleaning!

We'll cut a door into it from the kitchen. I want to hang a bead curtain in the opening!

Ha, that's my existing pantry now. The built-in shelves will stay, but the little green bookcase will go somewhere else.

The kitchen always stays cool, so the pantry should be real good for storing stuff.

We're trying to do this project on a shoestring budget, using odds and ends, so the new wall will be skimmed with the pine tongue-and-groove we took out when we replaced the living room ceiling, the floor will be wood laminate left over from the living room, and the shelving will be scabbed together out of various stuff we have already. I'll paint it all green with the leftover paint from the bathroom remodeling!


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

P.S. The evil banned one sends his greetings, Tink!


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

i knew it , you already have your decorating plans going....:teehee:


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Good For You Willow!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

How is Numb, anyway? I wish they'd un-ban him - I enjoyed his posts.

Congrats on the pantry shelves. I'm working on a bedroom transformation into a walk-in prepper pantry myself, so we'll have to compare notes.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Numb has been in a lot of pain these past few weeks, but his doc has him on prednisone now, and that seems to be helping. He tends to overdo it as soon as he starts feeling better, though, so I'm keeping an eye on him ...no more chainsaw for awhile! :bash:

Last night, he mapped out all the shelves and calculated the number of pint and quart jars they'll hold in various configurations. Like, _hundreds_ of jars .... this is starting to sound like work! 

Be careful what you wish for, ladies .. you might get it! :teehee:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm glad you're keeping an eye on him, to help regulate his overdoing things.

That sounds like a massive pantry and lots of good eating in the fall and winter months, if you get it even mostly filled.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

willow_girl said:


> Numb has been in a lot of pain these past few weeks, but his doc has him on prednisone now, and that seems to be helping. He tends to overdo it as soon as he starts feeling better, though, so I'm keeping an eye on him ...no more chainsaw for awhile! :bash:
> 
> Last night, he mapped out all the shelves and calculated the number of pint and quart jars they'll hold in various configurations. Like, _hundreds_ of jars .... this is starting to sound like work!
> 
> Be careful what you wish for, ladies .. you might get it! :teehee:


Good work Numb. No operating chainsaws however, while under medication.


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

I wish you well on your pantry project. With shelves filling up you will eat better no matter what and sleep better to.

I am with tinknal and manygoatsmore. Send a big hello to Numb for me. I wish he was back on HT also. 

As time goes on the troubles from the past fade and smiles return. 

Best to you willow_girl NJ R


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> I'm glad you're keeping an eye on him, to help regulate his overdoing things.


More likely he'll wreck himself trying to keep up with me! ound:

Prolly doesn't help that if it even _looks_ like I want something, he'll go to work figuring out a way to get it! Awhile back, I was ranting because I couldn't find a good wooden spoon to replace the one I'd left behind at my ex's. I checked three or four stores, but couldn't find one to suit me. He said, "No problem, I'll make you one," and a week or so later, sure enough, I came home to find him carving one out of a chunk of red oak from the woodpile! He whittled away on it in his spare time for a couple of nights, stopping periodically to check whether he was getting it just right. And it turned out _perfect _... :grin:

Now, any man can buy ya diamonds and gold, but it takes a really special one to carve a spoon for ya!









Yeah, I am kinda spoiled here ... ound:


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Awwww sounds like you've got a keeper for sure!


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I think so! :grin:


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

Pantry? For prepping? Watch out,you'll end up on a list somewhere.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

oth47 said:


> Pantry? For prepping? Watch out,you'll end up on a list somewhere.


 ot here, I was sent a link to my pantry pic on FB, there was actualy one comment that had "terrorist" posted.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Every time I think of Numb I smile!

I'm SO happy for the two of you, Willow! My advice is to grab every speck of happiness that comes your way!


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Looks like a great plan!


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Well, first we have to fix the leaky roof and rotten wall in that room ...

Demolition has begun ... :teehee:


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

7thswan said:


> ot here, I was sent a link to my pantry pic on FB, there was actualy one comment that had "terrorist" posted.


It was Surviving and Thriving on Pennies FB page wasn't it?
I commented- that is my friend's pantry- she is amazing- hope that was okay 7th- I do consider you a friend

I like reading Surviving and Thriving on Pennies- I don't like all her Green mumbo jumbo talk and I think she is a koolaid drinker- but she has some good tips


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Becka03 said:


> It was Surviving and Thriving on Pennies FB page wasn't it?
> I commented- that is my friend's pantry- she is amazing- hope that was okay 7th- I do consider you a friend
> 
> I like reading Surviving and Thriving on Pennies- I don't like all her Green mumbo jumbo talk and I think she is a koolaid drinker- but she has some good tips



mmm well I guess it wasn't her page- but it is on there- and there are lots of positive comments- loving your pantry


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Becka03 said:


> It was Surviving and Thriving on Pennies FB page wasn't it?
> I commented- that is my friend's pantry- she is amazing- hope that was okay 7th- I do consider you a friend
> 
> I like reading Surviving and Thriving on Pennies- I don't like all her Green mumbo jumbo talk and I think she is a koolaid drinker- but she has some good tips


 Of Course! I was almost thinking of how to post a reply to some of those comments,like I don't live in earthquake area, and those Dole boxes don't contain Dole products,they hold my potatoes! I think the pic was posted for someones CD for sale-I have Nothing to do with it.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I am so happy for you young lady!!


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Oh, if you could see the moldy mess that has to be cleaned up in there, it would temper your enthusiasm somewhat! ound:

But ... we'll get it done, albeit not without a huge allergy attack (probably) ... 

Back to prepping. My idea is mostly to put up lots of stuff from the garden, the way I used to. Of course, the first priority is to use up as much of it as possible while it's fresh! That takes less energy (human and electricity both). 

I have to be careful not to put up more than we can use. (I still have some stuff here that I canned back in '08 ... getting kind of questionable.) :teehee:

But I figure we can go through 50 quarts of spaghetti sauce and 50 pints of salsa in a year easily .. and I try to can enough to last for 2 years in case the next summer is lousy for tomatoes. So that would be 200 jars right there ...

I try to shop the sales and buy in bulk when I can, so it will be nice to have a place to store the surplus, but two people can only go through so much food! I don't mind stocking up on jarred foods, but stuff in cans starts to taste 'tinny' after awhile, so those are best bought in small quantities and used up quickly, IMO.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

atta woman !!!!


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

Check with your library or schools, they often love to get Nat Geo's. I donated 8 yrs worth to the library, and they loved getting them.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Will do on the NGs. He was trying to give them away on Craigslist, I think, but didn't get any takers.

Well, the pantry is taking shape! While I was at work, a certain someone loaded up and hauled out all the nasty stuff, and started studding in the new wall. Tomorrow we'll make a run to Lowe's for more drywall ...

Oh, and he finished in time to make homemade mac and cheese for dinner!


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Well, my pantry now has a wall! And a nice linoleum floor! And a doorway into the kitchen, and a fluorescent light fixture ...

I'm a happy camper tonight.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Yesterday he built the shelving and painted the walls. I had to scrub all the shelving (since it is cobbled together out of bits of wood we had laying around) so we let it dry overnight and will paint it today!

I started painting what will be my spice rack, but ran out of paint, so that won't get finished until I can get to town tomorrow.

I'm amazed how fast this project has come together!!! Will post some pics when it's done.


----------



## House faerie (Apr 29, 2007)

What surviving on pennies Facebook page? 

Anyway Willow, it was bounty to happen sooner or later. Cool about the pantry, mine is in the basement. I'm fixin to do an overhaul soon and buckle down to my preps once again as well. Stolen up the scanners and firin up the degydrator as well!!
I have my Aldo reciprocal and I plan to price out sundry items and throw $30 at a year supply of each if those things every two weeks. ...


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

House faerie- if you search Surviving and Thriving on Pennies on Facebook it will come up-


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

OMG, I went to town for a few groceries and a load of pallets (firewood) and came back to find he had all the shelves painted and put up! 

OK, here's the doorway going in from the kitchen:

The floor is still covered up as he still has to put an outer leg on one of the sets of shelves.

I'll put a spice rack on the wall to the right of the doorway. He also built a shelf to go above it, and one that runs above the door!

Walk in, make a left, and on the righthand wall:

These shelves were all sized to hold canning jars.

On the lefthand wall:

The bookshelves in the foreground had been out on the porch, and used as a catchall for tools. Since they're real sturdy, I'm going to bring my mother's wedding china home, and my own set of wheat pattern dishes, and display them on the top shelves. They've been packed away for 6 years now ... there never was room for them in my ex-husband's house. 

I'll also put my mixer on the bookshelves ... right now it's in the bottom of the Hoosier cabinet, and it's heavy, and a pain in the neck to drag out every time I want to use it.

Oh, there was an existing electric outlet on that wall, so he cut a hole in the back of the bookcase ... I have power in there in case I need it.

I can't believe all this was done in 6 days ... pinch me, I'm dreaming!!!


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

All that's left to do now is run a little strip of trim along where the walls meet the floor. I see he has the trim boards up on one of the shelves; must be planning to do that today. Oh, and we have to drag all the tools outta there! 

Otherwise, it's done!! :bouncy:


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

That didn't take you two long at all and turned out really nice! I'd dearly love to have a walk in pantry.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

There are never enough shelves. Great that he can and will build such nice one. Now in the autumn/winter, we would love to see that same photo with the canned foods showing off.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Great work team. This area will give you back so much. It seams like the more you get done the more you want to achieve. It's contagious.


----------



## House faerie (Apr 29, 2007)

Very nice!!


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Terri, you mean that it didn't take *him* long ... he did all the work, really!

I did go in and try to help him paint on Monday morning ... 5 minutes into it, he noticed that I had brushed against some wet paint ...it was all over the sleeve of my sweatshirt, and he began shrieking, "Get out! Get out! Get out!" So I did. 

It appears a paint brush fits his hand so much better than it does mine. ound:


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Today I discovered that shelves spaced for canning jars also hold 2 rolls of TP perfectly. 

I'll be very happy to be able to buy paper products in bulk again. That's something I don't have to worry about spoiling or using up in time! 

Got my spice rack painted this morning. We'll see if DBF finds time to put it up today. I think he's planning on working on the roof, though.

So far, the only other thing on those shelves are a couple of cookie jars! DBF says they can stay as long as I keep them filled.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I has a spice rack now ... there was even enough room to put my baking stuff on the bottom shelves!

Yes, I alphabetize my spices ... 
A funny/sad story: my last ex-husband was a bit OCD, and when we were courting, I once mentioned to him that I alphabetized my spice rack. He seized on that fact and extrapolated from it an obsession with neatness that I really do not possess. (Oh GAWD no! In fact, organizing my spices is probably the ONE thing I do obsessively.) Poor guy! ound:


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh Willow, I dated a guy like that once..... watch the movie ,Sleeping with the Enemy.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

outstanding job yall..!!!


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

7thswan said:


> Oh Willow, I dated a guy like that once..... watch the movie ,Sleeping with the Enemy.


Watch it? Heck, I lived it ... (just kidding, I have no idea what the movie is about).


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

OK, definitely not survival gear, but I found a vintage bead curtain for the pantry doorway today at the Rogers Community Auction flea market in OH. $15 and it fit the opening perfectly! :bouncy:

After hanging it, DBF lit a stick of sandalwood incense in the kitchen, I guess so it will feel at home here. ound:
Also found a solid oak curio shelf I'll put in there, too ... it can hold some knickknacks, and I'll hang my aprons off the pegs.

It was marked $40, but when the dealer saw me waffling, he offered it to me for $25. OMG!! I don't think it's ever been used, since it isn't drilled out, and there aren't any hangers on the back.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

willow_girl said:


> Watch it? Heck, I lived it ... (just kidding, I have no idea what the movie is about).


Good movie. Woman senses threat, prepares,buggs out, survives the attack(s).


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

willow_girl said:


> OK, definitely not survival gear, but I found a vintage bead curtain for the pantry doorway today at the Rogers Community Auction flea market in OH. $15 and it fit the opening perfectly! :bouncy:
> 
> After hanging it, DBF lit a stick of sandalwood incense in the kitchen, I guess so it will feel at home here. ound:
> Also found a solid oak curio shelf I'll put in there, too ... it can hold some knickknacks, and I'll hang my aprons off the pegs.
> ...


I hated those beaded curtains growing up. My Grandmother had them all over the place and made it imposible to sneak to the kitchen for a midnight snack because those dumb beads clicked together and woke the yappy dogs up.


----------

